# Wanted: Home for 6 million dead carp



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Wanted: Home for 6 million dead carp

This is great news for Utah lake!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I will never eat fish sticks again!! _/O _/O _/O


----------



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

Awe thanks man, I used to like imitation crab :|


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Now I know why I never liked either of those things! :lol:


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

+1 _/O I do like seeing they are good for something. How many miles per carp do you think you can get :lol:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Might as well use them for fuel, I can't imagine much else you can do with them besides throwing them in your neighbors yard...kidding! :lol:


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

39 Million dollars to save an endangered trash fish? Seems like an awful waste to me, i can see that much money for game fish and native trout but not a sucker. What is the saying.. a sucker is born every minute..


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Christopher30 said:


> 39 Million dollars to save an endangered trash fish? Seems like an awful waste to me, i can see that much money for game fish and native trout but not a sucker. What is the saying.. a sucker is born every minute..


I'm with you on this one. What a colossal waste of money for a fish that nobody even cares about.

Liquefied carp that needs no refrigeration? Sounds fairly zesty.


----------



## Emerald2008 (Jun 2, 2008)

excuse me el matador!!! I care about carp because its a **** fish to catch. And they are a hell of a lot of fun to catch so stop talking crap about them. What does it matter if they are a trash fish anyway! I fish to catch fish not keep fish. I swear to god I will get the limit set down to two for most fish. If I want to eat fish I'll go have halibut at a restaurant not contribute to fishing places getting fished out!!! halibuts a million times better than **** trout or catfish. why do so many people want to use bows and arrows to shoot carp I rather fish for them with a hook!!!


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Emerald2008 said:


> excuse me el matador!!! I care about carp because its a **** fish to catch. And they are a hell of a lot of fun to catch so stop talking crap about them. What does it matter if they are a trash fish anyway! I fish to catch fish not keep fish. I swear to god I will get the limit set down to two for most fish. If I want to eat fish I'll go have halibut at a restaurant not contribute to fishing places getting fished out!!! halibuts a million times better than **** trout or catfish. why do so many people want to use bows and arrows to shoot carp I rather fish for them with a hook!!!


Wow someone never paid attention in school :roll: Listening/reading is a great skill to have. If you had half a brain cell about that perticular lake you'd know that the endangered trash fish in question is the totally useless June Sucker. And get over the Oh dont pick on carp they are so awesome pile of crap. There is NO way they can get all of your Golden bonefish out of Sludge lake, they are just trying to cut the numbers wich I think is a total waste of time and money which could be spent on other projects. 
Man Chris30 reading is a good skill aint it. 8)


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

Emerald2008 said:


> excuse me el matador!!! I care about carp because its a **** fish to catch. And they are a hell of a lot of fun to catch so stop talking crap about them. What does it matter if they are a trash fish anyway! I fish to catch fish not keep fish. I swear to god I will get the limit set down to two for most fish. If I want to eat fish I'll go have halibut at a restaurant not contribute to fishing places getting fished out!!! halibuts a million times better than **** trout or catfish. *why do so many people want to use bows and arrows to shoot carp I rather fish for them with a hook*!!!


Because its fun as hell. And the only reason why you like carp so much is cause it doesnt take skill to catch carp.  jk im just playing with ya.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

BrookTroutKid said:


> Emerald2008 said:
> 
> 
> > excuse me el matador!!! I care about carp because its a **** fish to catch. And they are a hell of a lot of fun to catch so stop talking crap about them. What does it matter if they are a trash fish anyway! I fish to catch fish not keep fish. I swear to god I will get the limit set down to two for most fish. If I want to eat fish I'll go have halibut at a restaurant not contribute to fishing places getting fished out!!! halibuts a million times better than **** trout or catfish. why do so many people want to use bows and arrows to shoot carp I rather fish for them with a hook!!!
> ...


BTK,
There is a double negative on your signature line! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: How ironic!! You making a trip to Cottonwood tomorrow?


----------



## takemefishin (Sep 13, 2007)

If i read that article right isnt this company doing this for Free?
heck give me 39 million dollars and i'll have that place cleaned out :mrgreen: 
Carp Make Good bait


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

takemefishin said:


> If i read that article right isnt this company doing this for Free?
> heck give me 39 million dollars and i'll have that place cleaned out :mrgreen:
> Carp Make Good bait


+1 For that amout, i would definitely do the job!


----------

